# 2018 Mac mini throttles on startup



## jaketanner (Sep 11, 2020)

HI,

Been noticing that my 2018 Mac mini throttles to a little over 4000RPM on startup, then comes back down to an idle 1700RPM...never noticed before, started happening about a month ago but just up to 2400RPM, then yesterday I upgraded the RAM to 64gigs, and today went over 4k. Is this normal? All disks seem to be running okay.

Thanks.

BTW: I have the 6core i7...4 SSDs attached plus a USB hub.


----------



## rnb_2 (Sep 11, 2020)

Sounds normal to me. The only thing that spins in a 2018 mini is the fan, which ramps up and down depending on how hot things get.


----------



## wayne_rowley (Sep 11, 2020)

By throttling, are you asking about fan speed or CPU? I’m assuming fan speed. The fan on my Mini is high on start up. Then it settles and goes away.

What OS version are you on?


----------



## jaketanner (Sep 11, 2020)

rnb_2 said:


> Sounds normal to me. The only thing that spins in a 2018 mini is the fan, which ramps up and down depending on how hot things get.


I just never remember it doing that on startup. During a session yes, but not when I first turn it on. Weird.


----------



## jaketanner (Sep 11, 2020)

wayne_rowley said:


> By throttling, are you asking about fan speed or CPU? I’m assuming fan speed. The fan on my Mini is high on start up. Then it settles and goes away.
> 
> What OS version are you on?


Yes fan.. I have a fan app that tells me the RPM...but what I noticed more on startup is the fan noise it makes...never noticed that, and I've had it for about 8 months now.


----------



## rnb_2 (Sep 11, 2020)

I have mine under my desk, and there are a couple other fans in my setup (eGPU, OWC 4M2 enclosure), so I don't typically notice it, but the processor and other components are typically working pretty hard during startup, and as soon as that activity tapers off, things start to cool down.


----------



## wayne_rowley (Sep 11, 2020)

There may be variances over time as new OS updates are installed and the bridge OS is updated. I’ve never found fan noise to be an issue in general use though.


----------



## jaketanner (Sep 11, 2020)

wayne_rowley said:


> There may be variances over time as new OS updates are installed and the bridge OS is updated. I’ve never found fan noise to be an issue in general use though.


not an issue with noise at all...just concerned that it was ramping up so much during startup...but only lasts about 30 seconds or so then dies down to about 1700rpm.


----------



## José Herring (Sep 11, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> HI,
> 
> Been noticing that my 2018 Mac mini throttles to a little over 4000RPM on startup, then comes back down to an idle 1700RPM...never noticed before, started happening about a month ago but just up to 2400RPM, then yesterday I upgraded the RAM to 64gigs, and today went over 4k. Is this normal? All disks seem to be running okay.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you want to open the choke a little more, give the carborator a little more gas, pump the pedal a few times until those RPM's settle down into the proper idle speed around 700. Should be good to go after that.


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 11, 2020)

Send it to me immediately to diagnose. I promise I will send it back


----------



## jaketanner (Sep 11, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> Send it to me immediately to diagnose. I promise I will send it back


it's "in the mail"


----------



## Nate Johnson (Sep 12, 2020)

Jeez Jake, I hope this wasn’t my fault asking you how things were going with the Mini the other day!


----------



## jaketanner (Sep 12, 2020)

tomorrowstops said:


> Jeez Jake, I hope this wasn’t my fault asking you how things were going with the Mini the other day!


Oh no. It’s not an issue whatsoever. Just something that I just noticed. I did recently change the position of the mini, so maybe that’s why I’m hearing it more.


----------



## Nate Johnson (Sep 12, 2020)

So it sounds like the fans run frequently on this things. But maybe not in an annoying way? Interesting. I’ve been leery of going the Mini route because of this and committing to something with limited growth-span (although, maxed out specs truly would last me a while!)


----------



## jaketanner (Sep 12, 2020)

tomorrowstops said:


> So it sounds like the fans run frequently on this things. But maybe not in an annoying way? Interesting. I’ve been leery of going the Mini route because of this and committing to something with limited growth-span (although, maxed out specs truly would last me a while!)


Mine is maxed in all ways. So maybe with all that the fan works a bit harder. But it’s short lived. Usually idles at 1700rpm. During a session it can go around 3500 or slightly more.


----------



## Nate Johnson (Sep 12, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> Mine is maxed in all ways. So maybe with all that the fan works a bit harder. But it’s short lived. Usually idles at 1700rpm. During a session it can go around 3500 or slightly more.



Do you hear it at 1700rpm? Trouble is, my MBP 98% of the time doesn’t make any sound. It’d be a drag to hear fans again.


----------



## jaketanner (Sep 12, 2020)

tomorrowstops said:


> Do you hear it at 1700rpm? Trouble is, my MBP 98% of the time doesn’t make any sound. It’d be a drag to hear fans again.


I only hear it as it starts climbing towards 3k. At 1700 it’s pretty silent


----------



## JamieLang (Sep 12, 2020)

More RAM=more heat&less airflow=more fan speed to try to cool it.


----------



## jaketanner (Sep 12, 2020)

JamieLang said:


> More RAM=more heat&less airflow=more fan speed to try to cool it.


Makes sense then.


----------



## SupremeFist (Sep 14, 2020)

tomorrowstops said:


> So it sounds like the fans run frequently on this things. But maybe not in an annoying way? Interesting. I’ve been leery of going the Mini route because of this and committing to something with limited growth-span (although, maxed out specs truly would last me a while!)


I never hear them on mine (also with maxed ram). I do keep it standing on its side for better airflow and antenna reception.


----------



## jaketanner (Sep 14, 2020)

SupremeFist said:


> I do keep it standing on its side for better airflow and antenna reception.


Which side up? Or does it not matter...I have mine with the power button up.


----------



## SupremeFist (Sep 14, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> Which side up? Or does it not matter...I have mine with the power button up.


Me too! Don't know if it matters.


----------



## jaketanner (Sep 14, 2020)

SupremeFist said:


> Me too! Don't know if it matters.


I asked because you mentioned about the antenna...wasn't sure if one side up would give better reception. LOL


----------



## SupremeFist (Sep 14, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> I asked because you mentioned about the antenna...wasn't sure if one side up would give better reception. LOL


Ah well the antenna is facing in the general direction of my Bluetooth mouse, and standing it up that way stopped the Bluetooth disconnections I was having. (I'm running wired ethernet to the router so no WiFi concerns.)


----------



## jaketanner (Sep 14, 2020)

SupremeFist said:


> Ah well the antenna is facing in the general direction of my Bluetooth mouse, and standing it up that way stopped the Bluetooth disconnections I was having. (I'm running wired ethernet to the router so no WiFi concerns.)


Nice...My router is about 30 feet from the computer, and I downloaded BBC Pro in it's entirety overnight...so not too bad for wireless. I'm supposed to get 150Mbs download speeds, and when I speed check, it gives me that and more, but real world downloads are different...Maxed out at 70Mbs.

I tried to run a wireless trackball in the past...never worked right, so I stick with wired. But my Apple keyboard is bluetooth...never an issue.


----------



## Composer 2021 (May 5, 2021)

I'm interesting in going with the same Mac Mini. Still having any issues with heat or noise?


----------



## jaketanner (May 5, 2021)

Composer 2021 said:


> I'm interesting in going with the same Mac Mini. Still having any issues with heat or noise?


It’s not really an issue as it is normal. I just put a usb fan pointing at it if it needs it. But lately not so much.


----------



## SupremeFist (May 5, 2021)

jaketanner said:


> It’s not really an issue as it is normal. I just put a usb fan pointing at it if it needs it. But lately not so much.


No issues here either. Fan only audible with huuuge sessions or during bounce.


----------



## wayne_rowley (May 6, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> No issues here either. Fan only audible with huuuge sessions or during bounce.


Same. My external USB hard disk for time machine backups generates more noise!


----------



## pcarrilho (May 6, 2021)

jaketanner said:


> It’s not really an issue as it is normal. I just put a usb fan pointing at it if it needs it. But lately not so much.


@jaketanner what is your opinion about buying a MAC MINI 2018 these days? It Worths it?

I have a mac book pro with the same 6 CORE processor, and a PC desktop with de the same 6 CORE processor (Slave, with 32Gb RAM).

But i need a ONLY ONE COMPUTER setup. I would like to stay using Logic, but my macbook as only 16Gb (and for me, my needs, 32Gb is my sweet spot... ).

I am looking for the new Mac Mini M1, but it also has only 16Gb.

So, Mac Mini 2018 (with 32 or 64Gb) do the job? Even with big orchestrations, i don't mind to freeze tsome racks, if needed...

What is your advice (since you have a Mac Mini 2018) ?


----------



## Nimrod7 (May 6, 2021)

I have a 2018 mini i7 64Gb I am using for video editing mostly. 
I haven't noticed any fan noise on the startup, however throttling is triggering while I am working on FCP after a few minutes, and I can't edit until it gets colder.

Throttling probably in my case is because I have a heavy load on GPU (one 6K monitor, and one 4K), which is not great.

I have seen some some people reporting success by having the Mini in vertical orientation:


----------



## mscp (May 6, 2021)

jaketanner said:


> HI,
> 
> Been noticing that my 2018 Mac mini throttles to a little over 4000RPM on startup, then comes back down to an idle 1700RPM...never noticed before, started happening about a month ago but just up to 2400RPM, then yesterday I upgraded the RAM to 64gigs, and today went over 4k. Is this normal? All disks seem to be running okay.
> 
> ...


This is generally a sign of the fans not picking up thermal readings from the motherboard at startup. It's totally normal.


----------



## jaketanner (May 6, 2021)

pcarrilho said:


> @jaketanner what is your opinion about buying a MAC MINI 2018 these days? It Worths it?
> 
> I have a mac book pro with the same 6 CORE processor, and a PC desktop with de the same 6 CORE processor (Slave, with 32Gb RAM).
> 
> ...


Hi...my mini is fully loaded and maxed out. I have not really run into any RAM issues except when using 3-4 mic positions with BBC Pro, but that is an easy work around to just use 1-2 mics until tracking. Otherwise 64 gigs for me seems fine for now. If the mini would take 128, would upgrade, but that's because I don't ever want to feel limited.. LOL. I think going 64 now, (rather than later) will save you the headache of replacing the RAM twice. I started with 32 off the bat and regretted it shortly after.

Is the 2018 mini worth it? I think so...even today, HOWEVER...if you are not in a rush, the new M1X MBP and probably the mini or iMac will come out or be announced during Apple's world event in June (IRC). That will most likely be more than 16 gigs.

If you do get the 2018, I would strongly recommend getting a 512 gig internal, rather than a 256 (Like I did).


----------



## jaketanner (May 6, 2021)

Nimrod7 said:


> I have a 2018 mini i7 64Gb I am using for video editing mostly.
> I haven't noticed any fan noise on the startup, however throttling is triggering while I am working on FCP after a few minutes, and I can't edit until it gets colder.
> 
> Throttling probably in my case is because I have a heavy load on GPU (one 6K monitor, and one 4K), which is not great.
> ...


Exactly how I had it from the beginning and still noticed the throttling. But i think this is just the way it is with the mini.


----------



## Composer 2021 (May 6, 2021)

The Intel Mini now has 512 GB storage as the minimum option, luckily. Not sure how I feel about getting the Intel model or waiting. If I get the current one, I would have a solid machine with upgradable RAM. Waiting is a big risk, with the chance of the M1X not having enough RAM again or the RAM upgrades being so expensive that they're beyond my budget. Waiting could also mean that the Intel model disappears off the Apple store without warning, and the Intel models are more difficult to get with the best configurations on the secondary market.

Would 32 GB RAM hold the entire BBCSO orchestra using just one mic position? I don't mind having to mix everything later with a custom mic setup, but I need the entire thing on one template to be able to compose effectively.


----------



## jaketanner (May 6, 2021)

Composer 2021 said:


> The Intel Mini now has 512 GB storage as the minimum option, luckily. Not sure how I feel about getting the Intel model or waiting. If I get the current one, I would have a solid machine with upgradable RAM. Waiting is a big risk, with the chance of the M1X not having enough RAM again or the RAM upgrades being so expensive that they're beyond my budget. Waiting could also mean that the Intel model disappears off the Apple store without warning, and the Intel models are more difficult to get with the best configurations on the secondary market.
> 
> Would 32 GB RAM hold the entire BBCSO orchestra using just one mic position? I don't mind having to mix everything later with a custom mic setup, but I need the entire thing on one template to be able to compose effectively.


the mix 1 or even tree mic should be fine on 32 gigs. I don't have every articulation loaded...BUT you shouldn't either. I mean create the template, but inactivate the tracks you're not using until you need them. And honestly, the price difference between 32 and 64 gigs is like $200 or even less more like $150...do NOT buy from Apple ever...LOL Amazon has decent prices. I paid about $235 for 64 gigs.

Anyway, I understand not knowing about the M1x...June isn't that far away, but if you need it now, then grab it. I didn't know Apple still sells the Intel minis...also without saying, get the i7 (6 core).


----------



## Composer 2021 (May 6, 2021)

I assume Apple might have a trade-in option if I get one now and then decide that the next model is better.


----------



## SupremeFist (May 6, 2021)

I think the i7 with aftermarket 64Gb is still a good deal if you need a reasonably priced workhorse _now_. I bought mine a year ago and haven't come close to pushing it to the limit, so I'll be good for a few more years, by which time there'll be an M4 or whatever which will represent a good step up.


----------



## jaketanner (May 6, 2021)

Composer 2021 said:


> I assume Apple might have a trade-in option if I get one now and then decide that the next model is better.


sure, if you want to lose over half of your investment..Apple values their NEW computers are such a high standard, but when you try and trade them back, they rip you off and give you the true value...such a shame. Anyway, far better selling it privately.


----------



## rnb_2 (May 6, 2021)

Composer 2021 said:


> I assume Apple might have a trade-in option if I get one now and then decide that the next model is better.


If you want to hedge your bets a bit, hold off until May 24th or 25th - that will keep you within the 14-day return period when Apple does their keynote on June 7th. At that point, you'll at least know if something new has been announced and when it will be available, and can decide at that point whether to keep the Intel mini or not. Any extra RAM you order should also be returnable at that point - you'd just have to reverse the installation procedure.


----------



## Composer 2021 (May 6, 2021)

rnb_2 said:


> If you want to hedge your bets a bit, hold off until May 24th or 25th - that will keep you within the 14-day return period when Apple does their keynote on June 7th. At that point, you'll at least know if something new has been announced and when it will be available, and can decide at that point whether to keep the Intel mini or not. Any extra RAM you order should also be returnable at that point - you'd just have to reverse the installation procedure.


That's an interesting idea. But I kind of want a new computer ASAP. Decisions...


----------



## rnb_2 (May 6, 2021)

Composer 2021 said:


> That's an interesting idea. But I kind of want a new computer ASAP. Decisions...


Yeah, I realize that's a big ask - don't know if I'd be able to hold out if I was in your position, but it's an option. If it makes it any easier, you don't actually have to return the purchase to Apple after 14 days - you just have to tell them that you intend to; I think they'll give you another two weeks to actually ship it (that's what they did when I returned my original 16/256 M1 mini when I found a deal on a 16/512 on the last day I was eligible to return the original). Given the lead times on the new iMac, anything announced on June 7th is unlikely to be shipping by the 21st, but it might be worth a shot.


----------



## Nimrod7 (May 6, 2021)

Composer 2021 said:


> That's an interesting idea. But I kind of want a new computer ASAP. Decisions...


Purchase the same model after two weeks and return the one you have!
Time machine back and forth!
Loop until June!


----------



## Composer 2021 (May 9, 2021)

rnb_2 said:


> If you want to hedge your bets a bit, hold off until May 24th or 25th - that will keep you within the 14-day return period when Apple does their keynote on June 7th. At that point, you'll at least know if something new has been announced and when it will be available, and can decide at that point whether to keep the Intel mini or not. Any extra RAM you order should also be returnable at that point - you'd just have to reverse the installation procedure.


Does the 14-day return period start when you order the computer or when you get it? When I select the i7 configuration, it tells me that I will not receive the computer for another 10-14 days. What if I wait just another week, order one, get it 10 days later, and then watch the keynote event?


----------



## Nimrod7 (May 9, 2021)

Composer 2021 said:


> Does the 14-day return period start when you order the computer or when you get it?


From Apple: 

"*Returns* are subject to *Apple's* Sales and Refunds Policy. If you change your mind, you can *return* your Standard hardware to us *within 14 calendar days of delivery*"









Returns & Refunds - Shopping Help


Find out how you can return an item, how long the refund process takes, what to do if your invoice is not with your order, and much more.



www.apple.com


----------



## pcarrilho (May 10, 2021)

jaketanner said:


> Hi...my mini is fully loaded and maxed out. I have not really run into any RAM issues except when using 3-4 mic positions with BBC Pro, but that is an easy work around to just use 1-2 mics until tracking. Otherwise 64 gigs for me seems fine for now. If the mini would take 128, would upgrade, but that's because I don't ever want to feel limited.. LOL. I think going 64 now, (rather than later) will save you the headache of replacing the RAM twice. I started with 32 off the bat and regretted it shortly after.
> 
> Is the 2018 mini worth it? I think so...even today, HOWEVER...if you are not in a rush, the new M1X MBP and probably the mini or iMac will come out or be announced during Apple's world event in June (IRC). That will most likely be more than 16 gigs.
> 
> If you do get the 2018, I would strongly recommend getting a 512 gig internal, rather than a 256 (Like I did).


Thank you JakeTanner.
I decided, for now, i will buy a MACBOOK Air M1, and decided not to wait for the M1X. M1 has the same singlecore performance of the M1X, and for naw, I will keep my desktop for the projects where i really need more memory (only 10% of my work), and use the M1 for my "day to day" work (sound design, sound libraries producing, videogame adaptative music and sound packs). My main tools are LOGIC, Alchemy, NEXUS 3, and Omnisphere. In the future, late this year, if apple releases a 32 Mb Mac mini version, i will "trigger" this.


----------



## Composer 2021 (May 18, 2021)

rnb_2 said:


> If you want to hedge your bets a bit, hold off until May 24th or 25th - that will keep you within the 14-day return period when Apple does their keynote on June 7th. At that point, you'll at least know if something new has been announced and when it will be available, and can decide at that point whether to keep the Intel mini or not. Any extra RAM you order should also be returnable at that point - you'd just have to reverse the installation procedure.


I'm still waiting because of this. And look what report just leaked: https://www.macrumors.com/2021/05/18/apple-working-on-high-end-mac-mini/

The question is, when will it come out?


----------



## rnb_2 (May 18, 2021)

Composer 2021 said:


> The question is, when will it come out?


That's certainly the question of the moment. Personally, I'd be surprised to see big Mac announcements at WWDC with shipping within 30 days, but they could still surprise us. The next Mac announced won't have an M1, just waiting for that shoe to drop.


----------

